# -[Firefox:The Ultimate Browser]-Mega Thread



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 10, 2009)

-[Firefox:The Ultimate Browser]-Mega Thread

Firefox is the ultimate browser which is the faster, more secure, and fully customizable way to surf the web. It has a lot of feature which make it ultimate browser and first choice for web surfing. 

*I'm creating this thread **to post the best information about Firefox from all over the internet here. Post all new tweaks or extensions here.**www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/jockey.gif

*Top Features:-*

*Private Browsing: Surf the Web without leaving a single trace.* 

*Password Manager: Remember site passwords without ever seeing a pop-up.*

*Awesome Bar: Find the sites you love in seconds (and without having to remember clunky URLs).*

*Super Speed: View Web pages way faster, using less of your computer’s memory.*

*Anti-Phishing & Anti-Malware: Enjoy the most advanced protection against online bad guys.*

*Session Restore: Unexpected shutdown? Go back to exactly where you left off.*

*One-Click Bookmarking: Bookmark, search and organize Web sites quickly and easily.*

*Easy Customization: Thousands of add-ons give you the freedom to make your browser your own.*

*Tabs: Do more at once with tabs you can organize with the drag of a mouse.*

*Instant Web Site ID: Avoid online scams, unsafe transactions and forgeries with simple site identity.*

*Smaller Memory Footprint:Short and sweet, Firefox uses less of your computer’s memory while it’s running.*

*Memory Management : With a new management function in place, Firefox keeps memory usage under control. The XPCOM cycle collector continuously cleans up unused memory. Plus, hundreds of memory leaks have been remedied.*

*Faster Page Load : A redesigned page rendering and layout engine means you see Web pages faster—and in the way they were meant to be seen.*

*Color Profile Support : The colors in your online photo albums will be sharper and more brilliant than ever, thanks to improvements to our graphics engine.

**Super Speed: Fasten your seatbelt: Firefox 3.5 includes the TraceMonkey JavaScript engine, which gives the browser dramatically better performance than ever before. Firefox has always been fast, but this is the fastest Firefox ever (more than twice as fast as Firefox 3, and ten times as fast as Firefox 2), meaning Web applications like email, photo sites, online word processors and more will feel snappier and more responsive.*

*Firefox Performance: Fast — Faster — Fastest*

                 Results of a SunSpider test on a Windows XP machine
                 *www.mozilla.com/img/tignish/firefox/performance-chart.png                 
>>>>>>18,148 ms>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>3,669 ms>>>>>>>>>>>>>                                                1,524 ms!             
*Source
=======================================================*

*A List of Add-ons that I use:-*
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/3642/addonsp.jpg

*Adblock Plus* : Ever been annoyed by all those ads and banners on the internet that often take longer to download than everything else on the page? Install Adblock Plus now and get rid of them.

*ChatZilla *: A clean, easy to use and highly extensible Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client.

*ColorfulTabs* : The most beautiful yet the simplest add-on that makes a strong colorful appeal. Colors every tab in a different color and makes them easy to distinguish while beautifying the overall appearance of the interface.

*DictionarySearch* : Looks up a user selected word on online dictionary...

*DownThemAll!* : The first and only download manager/accelerator built inside Firefox!

*Easy YouTube Video Downloader* : Easiest Youtube video downloader ever, single click non-intrusive direct download buttons for FLV, 3GP, MP3, MP4, 720p HD and 1080p Full-HD qualities. 

*Echofon (Formerly TwitterFox)* : Echofon (formerly TwitterFox) notifies you of your friends' tweets on Twitter. Great for twitter user..

*FEBE* (Firefox Environment Backup Extension) : It allows you to quickly and easily backup your Firefox extensions. In fact, it goes beyond just backing up -- It will actually rebuild your extensions individually into installable .xpi files.

*NeatDigitForum* : Digit forum without nagging ads and with new features

*Yoono* : All your social networks and instant messaging in one easy to use sidebar. Get all your friend updates, update your status and share stuff easily across Facebook, MySpace, Twitter, and more - all at once! Simplify your online social life.

*Screengrab* : It will capture what you can see in the window, the entire page, just a selection, a particular frame... basically it saves webpages as images - either to a file, or to the clipboard.

*Shorten URL*: Shorten long URL from context menu or toolbar button with your selected URL shortener and display the result in location bar.It can even copies shorted URL to clipboard. Supports more than 100 URL shorteners.

*Tab Mix Plus*: Tab Mix Plus enhances Firefox's tab browsing capabilities. It includes such features as duplicating tabs, controlling tab focus, tab clicking options, undo closed tabs and windows, plus much more. It also includes a full-featured session manager.

*WOT* : Web of Trust warns you about risky sites that cheat customers, deliver malware or send spam. Millions of members of the WOT community rate sites based on their experience, giving you an extra layer of protection when browsing or searching the Web.

*Source: Me*
*=======================================================*

*Some keyboard shortcuts:*
To use the keyboard shortcuts hold down CTRL and press one of the following:
R    Refresh current page    
F    Find in page    
G    Find Again (used in conjunction with Ctrl F)    
J    Page Info (same as properties in IE)    
-    Decrease font size    
+    Increase font size    
S    Save current page to disk    
P    Print current page    
A    Select All
T    Opens a new tab and takes the focus to the new tab     
O    Open Local File. This is one of the biggest changes from IE where both Ctrl-O and Ctrl-L opened a dialogue box for a URL.    
L    Changes focus to the Address bar    
Tab    Scrolls through the tabs from current window towards the right. Loops back to the first tab when rightmost tab is reached    
1..0    The numbers 1 to 0 takes the focus to Tab 1 to 10     
N    Opens a new window like IE    
W    a tab or if there are no tabs, close the window    
B    Open bookmark sidepanel    
D    Bookmark current page    
H Brings up the history dialogue box on the right. Useful if you closed a page accidentally and forgot the URL. Or to make sure your kids are not looking at pr0n 
U    Show page source    
Y    Open downloads window    
K    Focus goes to search bar

Source
======================================================= 
*Firefox Ultimate Optimizer 2010* : This is the must have tool for ANY Firefox user. Firefox is great, but with FireFox Ultimate Optimizer it’s awesome. Gone are the days when Firefox consumes huge amounts of memory, acts sluggish and totally crashes out.

This Firefox tool is not a plugin, but a stand alone application that will optimize Firefox in real time! It Keeps the resource usage very low. For example I had Firefox using 150megs of ram while running, I started up this utility and almost instantly Firefox was using less than 2 megs of ram!

This program was written by Fellipe, but it seems his site is often non-responsive & only in Spanish, therefore we are offering this package with an installer and extra language files. It’s totally free!

Very small program, super easy to install, no real setup needed, run it and it just works.
For Windows XP, 2000 and Vista

*Source : Me*
======================================================= *
Launch External Apps from Firefox* :-

                                                                           Do you need an easy way to access external apps such as Notepad or other apps while you are browsing? See how simple it is to set up customized launch buttons for your favorite apps with the External Application Buttons mod for Firefox 3.0+ extension.
*Setup*
 Once you have installed the extension the first thing that you will need to do is open the “Customize Toolbar Window” and grab the “External Applications Toolbar”. Place it into your browser’s UI in a location that best suits your needs.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps01.png
 Once you have placed it where you want it and closed the “Customise Toolbar Window” you will see a “blank spot” in that location. Do not worry…the toolbar is still there…it is just empty for the moment.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps02.png
 There are two methods for adding an external app to your new toolbar. The first is by using the “Right Click Menu” and selecting “New Button…” which lets you browse for the exe file of the app that you want to add. The second is “drag-and-drop”. For our example we have decided to use the “drag-and-drop” method.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps03.png
 And just like that you can now access an external app with just one click.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps04.png
 As you can see Notepad opened up very nicely…
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps05.png
 Here is what the “Right Click Menu” looks like for our new toolbar.
_Note: Clicking on “Customise” will open up the “Customise Toolbar Window”._
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps06.png
 Clicking on “Properties” will open up the following window for the particular app that you are inquiring about.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps07.png
*Settings*
 The options are very simple to work with…choose the prefix that you would like for the “Tooltip Pop-ups” for your apps and decide if you want the icons to be size “16 or 32”.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/externalapps08.png
*Conclusion*
 The External Application Buttons mod for Firefox 3.0+ extension can give you quick and easy access to your most needed apps (for taking notes, editing images, saving links, etc.) while browsing.
Source ; Source
======================================================= 
*Thats for a start! More coming Soon! Keep Contributing!* *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/bleh.gif​


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 10, 2009)

wooohaaaa thats awesome thanks for notepad trick
and cant wait to see More of this  
thanks


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG!! No greasemonkey addon??!?! 

That's the ultimate userscript addon ever. Cant beleive it's not mentioned 

Also, I use ScribeFire (for blogging without having to login to my site, something like MS Live Writer), NetVideoHunter (for D'loading vids without ctrl+c'ing into keepvid, etc. ) and FireFTP (I dont think I need to explain that  )


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 10, 2009)

A few add-ons that I use in addition to those above
(All Links underlined)

*Flashblock* is an extension for the Mozilla, Firefox, and Netscape browsers that takes a pessimistic approach to dealing with Macromedia Flash content on a webpage and blocks ALL Flash content from loading. It then leaves placeholders on the webpage that allow you to click to download and then view the Flash content.

*FoxTab *is a 3D tabbed browsing extension.
With 6 attractive layouts to choose from,
flipping between opened tabs becomes both easy and fun.*

Fast Dial* - A Visual Bookmarks add-on,very handy and customizable into many homepage layouts.

*Gtalk Sidebar* - Don't have time to install Gtalk? Want a simple solution? Then try using gTalk from your sidebar!

*Coral IE tab* - An enhanced version of IE Tab which enables you to use the embedded IE engine within tabs of Mozilla Firefox. It supports Adblock Plus in IE, and can sync cookies between IE and Firefox.

*NoScript* - The best security you can get in a web browser!
Allow active content to run only from sites you trust, and protect yourself against XSS and Clickjacking attacks.            

*Read It Later *- Read It Later allows you to save pages of interest to read later. It eliminates cluttering of bookmarks with sites that are merely of a one-time interest.​*
Secure Login *- Secure Login is a login extension for Mozilla Firefox integrated password manager.
Its main feature is similar to Opera's (the browser) Wand login.
Very Useful If you are lazy like me 

*Indic Google Transliteration* - Indic GoogleTransliteration as toolbar, using google API to allow users to type in TELUGU, HINDI, KANNADA, MALAYALAM            

*iMacros* - Automate Firefox. Record and replay repetitious work. If you love the Firefox web browser, but are tired of repetitive tasks like visiting the same sites every days, filling out forms, and remembering passwords, then iMacros for Firefox is the solution you’ve been dreaming of! Whatever you do with Firefox, iMacros can automate it.
*
Personas* - Free, easy-to-install "skins" for Firefox. Choose from over 30,000 cool designs, including art from Harry Potter and Bob Marley. Join over 8 million people from around the world who are asking themselves: "What Will My Browser Wear Today?"
*
All-In-One sidebar* - AiOS lets you open various windows as sidebar panels, and quickly switch between them. So it put an end to the window chaos! In addition to bookmarks and history it opens dialogues such as downloads, add-ons and more in the sidebar.

(I was lazy so copy pasted all the descriptions )

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

@Krazzy Warrior
Thanks for the thread buddy, A small suggestion from me,I think it would be better if you hyper linked add-on names so that it would be helpful for them to add those easily.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 10, 2009)

Try these addons also NoScript, XMarks n Greasemonkey ! 

Nice Thread !! Make it Sticky !! Gr8 work Krazzy.... !


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn, I did not know abt the external Apps toolbar. I have missed this feature since i used Maxthon for last time, Thx.

Here is my list, I was too lazy to copy paste details 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2681/4173463359_ab430d11f2_o.png

Apart from these the Greasemonkey script I use are :
1. Gmail unread message count in Favicon
2. NeatDigit Forum
3. Google API translator toolbar.
4. Youtube prevent autoplay.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 10, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> wooohaaaa thats awesome thanks for notepad trick
> and cant wait to see More of this
> thanks


My Pleasure! Expect for some more tweak and tips tomorrow.. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif



thewisecrab said:


> OMG!! No greasemonkey addon??!?!
> That's the ultimate userscript addon ever. Cant beleive it's not mentioned
> Also, I use ScribeFire (for blogging without having to login to my site, something like MS Live Writer), NetVideoHunter (for D'loading vids without ctrl+c'ing into keepvid, etc. ) and FireFTP (I dont think I need to explain that  )


Yup! Greasemonkey and Stylish are excellent add-ons! Will post about it tomorrow! *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif



sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Krazzy Warrior
> Thanks for the thread buddy, A small suggestion from me,I think it would be better if you hyper linked add-on names so that it would be helpful for them to add those easily.


Ok, I'll update my post. Btw thanks for contributing..*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy55.gif



Hustlerr said:


> Try these addons also NoScript, XMarks n Greasemonkey !
> Nice Thread !! Make it Sticky !! Gr8 work Krazzy.... !


*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/123.gif



tarey_g said:


> Damn, I did not know abt the external Apps toolbar. I have missed this feature since i used Maxthon for last time, Thx.


Yup, I've added folders over there!Just drag and drop folder's shortcut..and now I can access them easily..Thanks for contributing..*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif

Guys, expect for some more tips tomorrow..*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/cool43.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2009)

@krazzy
using Gigasmilies or what?


----------



## max_demon (Dec 10, 2009)

here's small list of my addons , 

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/8245/44049897.jpg

thats why i use firefox , i have no other choice


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 11, 2009)

@krazzy warrior
my pleasure buddy. 
How about creating a collection of add-ons shortlisted by our members so that we can have easy access and would be easier to recommend to others.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2009)

*Private Browsing in Firefox*:-

*Creating a new Firefox profile:-*
1. Close all firefox windows..
2. Press Ctrl+R to open RUN
3. Enter "firefox -P" (without quotation)
4. Press OK
5. Click on Create Profile
6. Click on Next
7. Enter profile name
8. Make sure that the 'Don't ask at startup' box is checked.

*Creating a batch file for opening ur profile:-*
1. Open a notepad
2. Copy-paste these lines in that notepad


> @echo off
> set MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1
> start "" "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -P ProfileName
> set MOZ_NO_REMOTE=0


3. Replace ProfileName with your profile name.
4. Save it as ff_krazzy.bat
5. Done!!!
And now have a new set of Firefox! You can have your desired extensions,bookmarks etc.

*Since firefox during startup don't ask you to select profile so it is more or less similar to 'private browsing'.*

From now onwards whenever u want to surf in 'private' just run ff_krazzy.bat file and surf!!!
Source:Me; though i came across that .bat file code somewhere...
=======================================================
*Some more great add-ons:-*
*Greasemonkey* : Allows you to customize the way a webpage displays using small bits of JavaScript.

Hundreds of scripts, for a wide variety of popular sites, are already available at *userscripts.org.

You can write your own scripts, too. Check out *wiki.greasespot.net/ to get started. 

*Stylish* : User styles are themes for web sites. User styles empower your browsing experience by letting you customize web sites. Take out irrelevant content, change colors, or completely redesign the entire site. You can even use user styles as themes on the interface of Firefox, Thunderbird, and SeaMonkey themselves.

Stylish lets you easily manage user styles. Add, delete, enable, disable, and organize with a few clicks of a mouse, no code to edit, no obscure configuration to find. Stylish's companion website, userstyles.org, hosts tens of thousands of user styles made by other Stylish users that you can try.

For you technical types out there, think of it this way: Stylish and userstyles.org are to CSS as Greasemonkey and userscripts.org are to JavaScript.
Source
=======================================================

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> @krazzy
> using Gigasmilies or what?


Using TE's smileys! Anorion gonna update our forum with this set of smileys soon!
Using it like a lame till Anorion update this forum or targey update his extension..*www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/heureux.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 11, 2009)

^^
Firefox already has porn mode aka. Private Browsing if you are using ver3.5 or above. 

Just press Ctrl+Shift+P or Tools --> Start Private Browsing. 

There is no need to create profile as it's seamless.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2009)

^^ Yup, I know! dunno why that option is not there in my browser *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/sad.gif


@max_demon Don't use Imageshack toolbar..There is a better add-on for this..

*ImageBot* : Best Firefox Image Uploader (integrates Imgur, Photobucket, and ImageShack)
Supports logging in with your account, synchronization of pre-existing images, uploading of clipboard, dynamic template system for copying image(s) BBCode or HTML source code.
Source


----------



## max_demon (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for th information


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 11, 2009)

*I want an add-on for using Skype Messenger..Suggest me some?* Just like Yoono provide easy access to Yahoo and other messengers, I want a similar thing for Skype..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Yo dude nice thread. I'm using opera 10.10 right now. I'll give firefox a shot.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ My Pleasure!  More coming soon.... Guys keep contributing...


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

from the small days of introduction of firefox i am using it and now using the 3.6 beta and reporting bugs etc   pleased to know people like firefox


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

Very useful thread Krazzy. Hats off.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 13, 2009)

installed firefix with WOT and add blocker plus. Stupid and irritating digit add gone. Man i'm loving firefox.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2009)

^^
Use Stylish along with amitava82's Kirsch script OR tarey_g's "Neat Digit" addon and that would be even better


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

^He's installed the addon. Only the script he has not.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 14, 2009)

*8 Easy Firefox Tweaks for Super Fast Web Browsing*


 Try these easy Firefox tweaks and you’ll see that you’re surfing the Internet from 3 to 30 times faster! 


 To get started, open your Firefox web browser. In the address/location bar type [*about:config*] and then press your Enter key. (*NOTE: DON’T TYPE THE BRACKETS*.)
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks1.jpg
*Tweak #1:*
In the Filter bar type [*network.http.pipelining*]. Then, double-click on this line under Preference Name in order to change the value from false to true.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks2.jpg

*Tweak #2:*
In the Filter bar type [*network.http.pipelining.maxrequests*]. Then, double-click on this line under Preference Name and change the value from 4 to a higher number anywhere from 10 to 30. I set mine to 30.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks3.jpg
*Tweak #3:*
In the Filter bar type [*network.http.proxy.pipelining*]. Then, double-click on this line under Preference Name in order to change the value from false to true.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks4.jpg
*Tweak #4:*
In the Filter bar type [*network.dns.disableIPv6*]. Then, double-click on this line under Preference Name in order to change the value from false to true.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks5.jpg
*Tweak #5:*
In the Filter bar type [*plugin.expose_full_path*]. Then, double-click on this line under Preference Name in order to change the value from false to true.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks6.jpg
*Tweak #6:*
In the Filter bar type [*network.protocol-handler.external.ms-help*]. Now, you are going to create a new Preference Name with an Integer Value. To do this, right-click on this line under Preference Name and select New, then Integer.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks7.jpg
 In the New Integer value box type in [*nglayout.initialpaint.delay*] and click OK. Then in the Enter Integer value box type [*0*] (that’s a zero) and click OK.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks8.jpg
*Tweak #7:*
In the Filter bar again type [*network.protocol-handler.external.ms-help*]. Now, you are going to create another new Preference Name with an Integer Value. To do this, right-click on this line under Preference Name and select New, then Integer. In the New Integer value box type in [*content.notify.backoffcount*] and click OK. Then in the Enter Integer value box type [*5*] and click OK.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks9.jpg
*Tweak #8:*
In the Filter bar again type [*network.protocol-handler.external.ms-help*]. Now, you are going to create another new Preference Name with an Integer Value. To do this, right-click on this line under Preference Name and select New, then Integer. In the New Integer value box type in [*ui.submenuDelay*] and click OK. Then in the Enter Integer value box type [*0*] (that’s a zero) and click OK.
 *www.madwahm.com/images/firefoxtricks10.jpg
 Now, close your web browser and restart it.  You’ll see how much faster web pages are loading.  I sure did.
 Let me know if these tweaks increase your Internet browsing speed. Know of any other tweaks or tricks? Let me know and I’ll add them.


Really Works!!


Source


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice thread...

Is Firefox the only low memory consuming browser?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/123.gif

FF FTW! *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/bleh.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Firefox already has porn mode aka. Private Browsing if you are using ver3.5 or above.
> 
> Just press Ctrl+Shift+P or Tools --> Start Private Browsing.
> ...


Well, actually there is an advantage of surfing using different profile if u want to do that 'private browsing'...This different profile thing give u way to have a new set of bookmarks,extensions and everything but on the other hand this kind of features is not present in that private browsing method said by u..


----------



## mrintech (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's my List of Addons, these works like a charm for me:

*i50.tinypic.com/2i6kndz.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 21, 2009)

*How to open Firefox 3.5 in Private Mode by Default*

Just like *Internet Explorer 8* and *Google Chrome*, the recently released update of *Firefox* includes a *private browsing* mode that removes every bit of your browsing history as soon as you close the browser.
 In Firefox the private mode can be initiated from the *Tools* menu or just by pressing the *Ctrl + Shift + P* shortcut key. But for users who are much concerned with security and privacy while browsing, here is a simple trick that will open Firefox in private mode by default.
 Just follow these steps
*1.* Fire up Firefox and type *about:config* in the address bar and press *Enter*.
 *geekace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/aboutconfig_thumb.jpg
*2.* *Ignore* the warning and press Enter
 *geekace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/warning_thumb.jpg
*3.* You will be presented with a number of settings with which you can customize different aspects of Firefox, but here we are looking for theprivate mode settings. 
*4.* In the *Filter* text box above type in *Private*. You will see three preferences, but the preference which matter to us is *browser.privatebrowsing.autostart.*
 *geekace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/private_thumb.jpg
*5.* Change its value from *false* to *true* by double clicking it. You can also change its value by right clicking and selecting *Toggle*.
*6.* Restart Firefox.
 7. That’s it, Firefox will now open in Private mode by default, you will see that the *Start Private Browsing* and *Clear Recent History* options in the Tools menu are grayed out.
 *geekace.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Grayedout_thumb.jpg


Source


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 21, 2009)

other worth looking addons
1 skip screen
2 vacuum places extension
3 x marks
4 facepad
5 grease monkey with grease fire(must--baap of all add ons)
  Firefox Ultimate Optimizer 2010--i wont use it as some anti virus detected it as virus--may be false positive.even k lite mega codec pack is detected as key logger in kis


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 23, 2009)

*Add a QuickNote Function to Firefox

*
Would you like to have a built-in notepad for your Firefox Browser? See just how useful QuickNote can be for your everyday browsing.
*Accessing QuickNote*
 After installing the extension QuickNote can be accessed through the “View Menu” for the “Sidebar Version” or… 

 Through the “Tools Menu”. Using the “QuickNote Sub-menu” will let you access the “Floating Window, Sidebar, & Tab Versions”. If you prefer the keyboard ninja method, you may access the “Floating Window Version” using “Ctrl + F7”.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote02.png
*QuickNote in Action*
 For our example we decided to open all three versions at the same time. You can see that we changed the background colors to help differentiate between the three notes.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote03.png
 For the first note we copied text from an article into “Note 1” by selecting the area we wanted and the using the “Context Menu” to send it to the note.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote04.png
 Text that you copy will have all formatting removed and “embedded links” are also removed as seen here. QuickNote will however add the link address for the webpage where the text was copied from.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote05.png
 Perhaps there was an “embedded link” in the text that you also needed to save to the same note… Right click on the link and you will be able to send it to your note too.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote06.png
 As with the text at the top of the note the originating webpage link address will be added after the link that you want to save.
_Note: Images can not be copied into QuickNote._
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote07.png
*Multiple Instances*
 Chances are you will not use “multiple instances” of QuickNote but for those who are curious here is what you should expect. Changes made to the first instance and saved do not automatically show up in the other instance. But this is nothing to worry about. The changes will appear in all instances the next time your browser is opened. _Just remember to save all of your changes…_
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote08.png
 Here you can see our example browser after restarting. Both have the same text and now we have added something to the second instance and saved it.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote09.png
 Restarting once again shows everything perfectly matched up.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote10.png
 Just a quick example of three unique notes displayed across “multiple instances”.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote11.png
*Settings*
 Select the “Default Note” to send text to, the “Number of Notes” that you want to have active, which versions of QuickNote you want to open with the hotkey combination/toolbar function, and if you would like to have the “Save & Save As Buttons” displayed.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote12.png
 Choose a different “Save Location” for your notes if desired. This also lets you know exactly where your notes have been saved to if you do not make any changes.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote13.png
 Select the “Font Size, Font Color, Font Type, Background Color, & Customized CSS Styles” that you want for your notes.
_Note: Each particular note can be set up with different styles._
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote14.png
 Decide the “File Encoding” that you prefer to use and the “Autosave Option” that best suits your needs.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote15.png
 Some changes in the settings will recommend restarting QuickNote or the XUL application…a good browser restart will do nicely and have you ready to go.
 *www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/quicknote16.png
*Conclusion*
 If you have snippets of information and/or links that you collect during the day while browsing, then QuickNote makes an excellent place to store them.
*Links*
 Download the QuickNote extension (Mozilla Add-ons) ; Source


----------

